# Sand paper



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

My boys nails are really sharp and although blue is very good and let's me clip his mumble has a huge fit about it, would it be safe to put a bit if sand paper in their cage, the sand paper I have has a sticky back so they can't move it about 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I've read of people doing this before, the general consensus was that some rats won't walk on it 'cause it doesn't feel especially nice on their feet but others don't mind, it can help keep their nails down though. You can get curled sandpaper tubes to go on bird perches for the same reason and they don't seem to mind so it makes sense that some rats will be fine with it too. Give it a go if you're worried about their nails; worst case scenario, they avoid it and you can just remove it. Some people use a bit of slate or tile, it's easier on rattie feet and has the same effect, you can get them in pet shops (or your local construction site if nobody sees, lol.  )


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! That last bit about construction sites made me laugh! Yeah I'll give it ago, mumbles are the worst the other two let me do what ever but mumble hates his feet being touched 

Thank you for the quick reply 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

Sandpaper seems more likely to make little cuts on their feet, not just trim nails. I'd try bricks, like PurpleGirl suggested! Cinderblocks seem like a particularly good texture for nail trimming, to me.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I've tried brick etc all they do is pee on/next to it, they don't actually walk on it etc 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I tried this and they hated it, also I've heard it can easily cut their feet and if they get poop into it they could get bumblefoot. I feel your frustration with their claws though, none of mine are nail chewers and it can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't like the idea of sand paper as it will be an irritant to their feet. It may create tiny cuts on the pads of their feet which will allow urine and feces to get into the skin and potentially cause bumblefoot.

Bricks are a better idea. If you have a litter box, you can place one in there and it will also encourage urination inside of the box.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

They already have a large rock type thing in both litter boxes, plus their litter boxes aren't very big so wouldn't fit a brick in regardless also I don't have any, blue the only one who bites his nails yet he's the only one who's fine for me touching his feet, it doesn't really bother me to much I mean it does hurt but not for long, the only problem with it is that because of the state of my chest and arms some people think I'm self harming, which is very annoying when I have to convince them it's the rats climbing on me haha! 
I don't really want the vet to do them because it will make mumble panic even more, think I might just try with mumble again or file them slightly,

Thanks for all your advice everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a shame you don't live near me, I'd have come round and helped you trim them, I have to do it periodically with my girl November as she never chews her nails and they get crazy long and sharp. My fella restrains her and I carefully use small nail clippers. She doesn't like it much but her nails start curling if we don't do it. Filing should be a good way too, that way there's no risk of snipping too far down if Mumble wriggles a lot.

People sometimes look at me a big oddly when I have big scratches down my chest and arms too, nosy gits, lol.


----------



## rattylovebites (May 19, 2013)

Put the brick under their water bottle so they have to walk on it to get a drink.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

don't do the sandpaper in the cage use it on a ramp outside in the play area. in the cage it can cause issues but in the playtable its a limited amount of time supervised


----------



## rinny11 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a marble tile, one side is smooth and one side is rough but not scratchy like sandpaper. Put it in the center of the cage so they have to walk on it (and its not unpleasant at all, unlike awful sandpaper). It also is nice and cool for them to lay on during a hot day (i put a folded piece of cardboard over it like a tent and they looove to run through it and sit under it). Birds have rougher feet than rats so some don't mind the rough perches, and besides, even bird fanciers are not all in agreement about whether those perches are good or bad. Tiles are cheap, and you say what you have they won't walk on, well if you put a nice flat unobtrusive object in the middle of the floor they will barely notice.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

I agree with cagebirdsing. You don't want to cause bumble foot. Use a rock or a cuttlefish bone at an angle in the corner and place the water bottle there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

well sandpaper have different grits the higher the grit the softer it is, i don't see how a grit 120 and over might hurt them its too fine.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

ive never had bumblefoot on anything but a rescue I received who had it on arrival. sorry this reply was so long in coming I was away from technology. the other ideas are great too&by all means don't use anything that makes you uncomfortable but the fine paper isn't an issue for my big hulks, but its not an everyday thing&the surface is smoother than lava ledges. bumblefoot is more an issue after abrasions due to bacteria&w/my steamer&cleaning process nothing dosent get the big clean weekly. also ive never had a rescues bumblefoot not go away in the first few weeks w/blue kote&my current setup w/some extra cloth(as I give every rescue tons of extra cloth to help them feel as home) but if a rat currently has bumblefoot don't try it until its in check only because itd be like walking on tar or cement w/an open wound. In fact I do test these things on myself first before they use them every time. the skin at the wrist back of the knee or jawline across the ramp, if I make a plastic tube out of a large coffee can I sand the cut edge then teat it w/my skin first etc. ok ill fastly get on a tangent so its been ok here but if the idea squicks you out don't try it. I do use a finer grit&an angle.


----------

